# Magazine Article



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Several years ago, there was an article about an estate railroad in England (I think it was England). They used a small gauge engine and several cars. I don't remember which magazine, don't think it was Steam in the Garden or Garden Railways but I could be wrong. Somone must have a better memory than I have (which isn't that difficult). 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know the magazine article you referenced, but I did find 2 booklets of a similar nature: 



Industrial Steam Locomotives, by Geoffrey Hayes (ISBN 0-7478-0375-7); published by Shire Publications (http://www.shirebooks.co.uk) 



Industrial Narrow Gauge Railways, by Ian Dean (ISBN 0-85263-752-7); published by Shire Publications 



Shire Publications also lists a title Miniature Railways by Michael Crofts, which might deal with the estate railways you mentioned. Both of these booklets were published in 2003, so should still be available. 



I also have a book titled 2-Foot Gauge Survivors that has a small section on the 15-inch gauge Isle Of Man railway. 



I seem to recall an article or two on estate railways in England, but can't quite seem to find them at the moment. 



I know this isn't quite what you were looking for, but hope that it gives you a little extra help.


----------

